# Yo que tu



## Edenice

hola!
Por favor,
me gustaria saber la definición de la frase:
"YO QUE TU" 
en portuguese.

Gracias!


----------



## Outsider

Não tem um contexto?


----------



## Edenice

Não. Essa dúvida surgiu quando meu filho me perguntou como se diz "SE EU FOSSE VOCÊ"  em espanhol.


----------



## Outsider

"Se eu fosse você" é "Si yo fuera/fuese tú/usted/vos".

"Yo de tí" é uma expressão idiomática espanhola, mas não sei que quer dizer o mesmo que "yo que tú".


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Yo que Ud.= yo en su/tu lugar=siendo Ud., y, por qué no si yo fuese usted/tú/vos:

Yo que Ud./tú no saliera con él.
Yo en su lugar no saliera con él.
Siendo Ud./tú no saliera con él.
Si yo fuese Ud./tú no saliera con él.

Espero haberle ayudado un poco, haberle dado una pista, Sr(a). Edenice.

Estefanía.


----------



## Edenice

Em seu livro de estudos en español está assim:
"Descubriendo la gramática:
Estructuras para dar consejos:
Sería bueno que....
Yo que tú (no)....
(No) Es necesario que.."

Então, por dedução, parece que "Yo que tú... é "SE EU FOSSE VOCÊ"

Gracias !


----------



## Mangato

Sí, es equivalente, *yo que tu = se eu fosse você.*

*Yo de tí*, que nos sugiere Outsider, se usa mucho con el mismo sentido, pero ahora mismo tengo mis dudas si es gramaticalmente correcto

MG


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Sí, es equivalente, *yo que tu = se eu fosse você.*
> 
> *Yo de tí*, que nos sugiere Outsider, se usa mucho con el mismo sentido, pero ahora mismo tengo mis dudas si es gramaticalmente correcto
> 
> MG


 
Yo de ti: ¡primera vez que lo escucho!

¡Saludos!


----------



## jonquiliser

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Yo de ti: ¡primera vez que lo escucho!
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Aquí me parece ser bastante habitual, yo por lo menos lo he escuchado bastante (de gente de España, y sobre todo Galicia).


----------



## Mangato

*Yo de ti no lo haría...forastero*. Frase habitual con rememoranza del viejo oeste


----------



## XiaoRoel

"Eu de ti" é o normal en galego. En español é un galeguismo propio do empobrecido español que falan na Galiza, moi marcado pola sintaxe e a morfoloxía do galego que é a lingua predominante no corpus social e a propia do país.

En español o normal é "yo que tu", "yo en tu caso", "yo en tu lugar", "de ser tú", etc.

Un saúdo:

Xiao Roel


----------



## jonquiliser

Aquí há uns fíos sobre estas expressões:

yo de ti.
yo, de ti.

Saudiños.


----------



## Tomby

Aunque se diga "yo de ti...", creo que es incorrecto en castellano y no se trata de ningún _galleguismo_. Pienso que lo correcto es decir "Yo que tú...". En portugués existe la expresión "_vai por mim..._" que, si no estoy equivocado, viene a significar lo mismo en dicho idioma.
¡Saludos!


----------



## galcosta

En Argentina..."yo que vos"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para Tomatossals:

Antes de nada, un saludo.

En el español que se habla en Galicia, sí es una de las muchas interferencias que provoca en él la morfosintaxis del gallego. No he estudiado el tema en el español de los terrirorios propios del catalán.

¿Por qué dices que no es galleguismo, así tan tajantemente?. De todas formas supongo que tendrás tus motivos para hacerlo, y a mí me gustaría discutirlos, porque siempre estuve convencido de que en español era un galleguismo. Pero siempre podemos cambiar de opinión ante las evidencias.

Hasta pronto:

Xiao Roel


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Pienso que lo correcto es decir "Yo que tú...". En portugués existe la expresión "_vai por mim..._" que, si no estoy equivocado, viene a significar lo mismo en dicho idioma.


Acho que sim. 

Xiao, este sítio (dos _links_ de Jonquiliser), atribui a expressão _yo de ti_ a influência do catalão.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se podría admitir un catalanismo léxico en gallego, pero es imposible uno morfosintáctico, ya que no hay contacto directo entre las dos lenguas.

Quizás hay que ver en origen una construcción del lat. vg., comun a los romances hispánicos y disuelta geográficamente por la irrupción del castellano (como en tantos otros casos).

La cita de Seco, del Dic. de dudas, sólo habla de regionalismo. Y el autor de la página a la que me remite se está refiriendo a de0que por influencia catalana de una forma muy general y centrándose más en el dequeísmo.

Por todo ello no veo razones de peso en su referencia para cambiar mi opinión.

Investigará la procedencia latinovulgar para ver si saco algo más.

Un saludo:

Xiao Roel


----------



## Edenice

Tombatossals said:


> Aunque se diga "yo de ti...", creo que es incorrecto en castellano y no se trata de ningún _galleguismo_. Pienso que lo correcto es decir "Yo que tú...". En portugués existe la expresión "_vai por mim..._" que, si no estoy equivocado, viene a significar lo mismo en dicho idioma.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Olá! A expressão " vai por mim..." não significa exatamente " se eu fosse você...." 
Eu diria a uma pessoa assim: " SE EU FOSSE VOCÊ NÃO COMPRARIA UMA CASA NESTE MOMENTO, VAI POR MIM!"
Espero ter ajudado.
Abraços
Edenice.


----------



## Outsider

É mais natural dizer "Vai por mim, não compres uma casa neste momento".


----------



## Tomby

XiaoRoel said:


> Para Tomatossals:
> 
> Antes de nada, un saludo.
> 
> En el español que se habla en Galicia, sí es una de las muchas interferencias que provoca en él la morfosintaxis del gallego. No he estudiado el tema en el español de los terrirorios propios del catalán.
> 
> ¿Por qué dices que no es galleguismo, así tan tajantemente?. De todas formas supongo que tendrás tus motivos para hacerlo, y a mí me gustaría discutirlos, porque siempre estuve convencido de que en español era un galleguismo. Pero siempre podemos cambiar de opinión ante las evidencias.
> 
> Hasta pronto:
> 
> Xiao Roel


¡Hola Xiao Roel!
Primeramente quiero darte la bienvenida al foro ya no que no recuerdo si he tenido oportunidad de hacerlo.
Con tu permiso vamos al grano. Dije que no es un galleguismo porque simplemente es una frase que se usa en toda España, me refiero, lógicamente a "yo de ti...". Otra cosa es que sea correcta.
Dices que "_tendrás tus motivos para hacerlo_". Pues... *NO*. Y digo "no" porque ni soy filólogo, ni profesor, ni traductor, ni nada por el estilo. Soy un simple ex estudiante _amateur_ de portugués. Por tanto, no creo ni debo rebatir nada con nadie. Si dije tal cosa fue porque el dequeísmo es un fenómeno lingüístico que se puede provocar en cualquier región de España y el "yo de ti..." está a la orden del día en cualesquiera de nuestras tierras.
¡Un saludo muy cordial y hasta pronto!
TT.


----------



## jonquiliser

Recuerdo un hilo en el foro Sólo español, donde varias personas de distintas regiones de España decían que "yo de ti" es común en su zona. Lo que pasa es que ahora no lo encuentro, pero es lo que recuerdo. A lo mejor me equivoco.

Ya lo encontré.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado, Jonquiliser
Que foi....embora ???
Ja não está na terra dos grelos?

Boa tarde


----------



## jonquiliser

De nada, Mangato .

E não, já não estou na terrinha dos grelos, fum dali onte . E cheguei a uma Finlandia muito chuvosa, ademais 

Saudinhos desde aqui!


----------



## lilian younes

Acredito q a melhor tradução seria - Antes eu do que voce!!!


----------

